# Catfish recipes??



## jcoddy (Jul 11, 2012)

Any good cat fish recipes? My wife hates the fishey flavor they have need help so I can go fishing more!! : )

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

If they have a fishy taste, it&#8217;s usually from preparation, not the fish itself. Catfish aren&#8217;t fishy tasting at all. Any red line should be cut out, and they should be filleted like other fish rather than skinned. And also like any fish, the quicker they go on ice, the better.


----------



## j777extra (Oct 22, 2011)

I just sprinkle either some lemon pepper or Cajun mix on them and grill them. Or they have a bunch of fish breading mixes at the grocery you can try if you fry them. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buckeye Mo (Jun 20, 2012)

The above tips are right on, but there's something my mom used to do when we would bring fish home. She would always take our filets and soak them in milk for a few hours before cooking. 
I have done this for years now with my own family and never have had any complaints about the flavor being too strong, plus it reminds me of mom!


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

If she thinks it is fishy tasting and was prepped right, soak the filets in buttermilk for a couple hours before frying. I don't even rinse the buttermilk off, straight into my recipe for my breading mix, then into the deep fryer.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

i usually do 2 soaks before putting them on the pan.

I soak it in milk first (1 hour) then i soak it in hot sauce (30-45 min)

bread them ( i use crushed ritz crackers)

throw them in HOT oil

serve with big boys tartar sauce


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

ajangsta04 said:


> i usually do 2 soaks before putting them on the pan.
> 
> I soak it in milk first (1 hour) then i soak it in hot sauce (30-45 min)
> 
> ...


That sounds amazing. Do you rinse off the milk before you put the fillets in hot sauce?


----------

